

Ask HN: Sports/Concert Schedule Web Service? - BlueHorseshoe

Does anyone know if where Ticketmaster, StubHub, etc get the data for all of the events/tickets they sell online?  Thanks!
======
tgriesser
I'm guessing that Ticketmaster is provided most of the information they have,
since they sell the tickets themselves... And I wouldn't be surprised if
StubHub crowdsourced a lot of their stuff (people want to sell tickets,
they'll try to post it on StubHub, and then StubHub just needs to validate it
and then it has the info.

You may want to ask someone at SeatGeek: www.seatgeek.com more about it, they
are a YC startup and have a ton of data on that type of stuff...I feel like I
may have read something on how they were able to gather data, but I can't
remember where I got it.

------
djb_hackernews
check out eventful and ... damn... yahoo has a service too (I think it was
started by an HNer and yahoo bought it) but i can't remember what it was. They
both have an api. Might not be exactly what you are looking for.

